# Uneven rear tire wear --F-150



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a new one on me.

Have a brand new set of Bridgestones Duelers--- 4 tires.  Maybe 5000 miles.

1997 F-150, 4 WD

On the two back tires, there is excessive wear on BOTH tires on the outside edge.  The "cuts" for traction are almost completer gone.

Looks just like front tires that haven't been aligned,

I'm a fanatic about keeping pressure at factory specs.  

Truck gets light to medium use.

I've never heard of uneven wear on rear tires.

Any suggestions ?

Will be taking them in for rotation for sure on Monday.


----------



## jsrobuck (Dec 3, 2010)

could be under inflation when a tire is under inflated it will wear on the outer edges


----------



## brokenskeg (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking that it may just be the tires for some reason . I put the same exact tires on my 2008 Chevy , and after 6500 miles , mine were doing the same thing . Except front AND back . I took it back and had an allignment done twice , and they are still wearing like that !


My cousin just bought a brand new Chevy and it came with the same tires on it from the factory , we're watching closely to see how they wear .


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 3, 2010)

jsrobuck said:


> could be under inflation when a tire is under inflated it will wear on the outer edges



Like I said, I'm a fanatic about keeping the correct pressures.  

They are only wearing on the outside edge/tread.  The inside looks fine.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 3, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Like I said, I'm a fanatic about keeping the correct pressures.
> 
> They are only wearing on the outside edge/tread.  The inside looks fine.



What exactly is the recommended pressure posted in the door jam?


----------



## stev (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a thrust alignment
Cross rotate tires on 4 wheel drive


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 3, 2010)

1) I would take some measurements and make sure the rear end is still sqaure in the frame of the truck

2) Check the spring eye bushings and make sure they are not worn or fallen out?

3) Check for broken, cracked leaf spring or u-bolts.

Outside tire wear on the rear is an indication something has moved or is broken


----------



## tshelton99 (Dec 4, 2010)

if the rearend were out of line you would see the outside of one tire being worn while the inside of the other tire,

 Are the tires matched up on the correct size rim width?
sometimes in attempt to running a narrow tire forced to blow out on a wider rim when inflated and if the rim has an offset/inset the tires will wear more quickly on the outside, especially in cornering and curved roadways,  and the design of the tread cut does tend to advance the tire wear in this case,


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> This is a new one on me.
> 
> Have a brand new set of Bridgestones Duelers--- 4 tires.  Maybe 5000 miles.
> 
> ...




My current car, a toyota 4 runner, had these tires on it when I purchased the car new in 02'. After a week of adjustments and multiple complaints by me, they gave me a set of Michelins. The dealer knew they were junk. I think the dueler is just not a good nor round tire! total junk compared to a Michelin.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 7, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> My current car, a toyota 4 runner, had these tires on it when I purchased the car new in 02'. After a week of adjustments and multiple complaints by me, they gave me a set of Michelins. The dealer knew they were junk. I think the dueler is just not a good nor round tire! total junk compared to a Michelin.



I know I will never own any more Firestone-Bridgestone tires..


----------



## JigNchunk (Dec 13, 2010)

Bridgestone tires SUCK!!!! I have had them on at least 10 new trucks and they always wear like that. If I buy a new truck with them now I take them off and put on Toyo Open Country's.


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 20, 2010)

you running truck factory pressure or tire factory pressure?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> 1) I would take some measurements and make sure the rear end is still sqaure in the frame of the truck
> 
> 2) Check the spring eye bushings and make sure they are not worn or fallen out?
> 
> ...




This is a little late, but this is where I'd start thinking.

I bent the axle on a small trailer once and it created a wear pattern like you describe.


----------

